# Any gun shows coming up in the area?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know most have past, but a buddy of mine just moved here and was interested.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Mobile show is this saturday at the temple


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Pensacola is the first week in Feb I think.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I HAVE NOT GOT ANYTHING ON ANY SHOWS.

first i heard the Mobil show was upon us


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Jan 14-15 AL*, Mobile Abba Shrine 7701 Hitt Road @ Schillinger, , Sat 9:- 5: Sun 10:- 4:.  251-591-1184 or  www.abbashrine.org. Free parking, Admission $5.00. Children under 14 free. Law enforcement personnel in uniform admitted free.

but I'll be up near Birmingham helping my mom do some stuff. **


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Well my aunt passed away so I'll not be setting up as the funeral is Saturday. This is one of the best Mobile shows of the year and the floor has been sold out for weeks. A buddy tried to get a table 3 weeks ago and couldn't. I've sold him mine.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got back from the gun show. All and all I thought it was pretty good.i was really surprised that it didn't sell out though,i don't recall every seeing empty vender spots like I did this time.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

A friend of mine told me the same thing about the empty vendor tables and little ammo and mag selection. I wonder if it has anything to do with the NDAA bill that was recently signed.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

MikeH said:


> Just got back from the gun show. All and all I thought it was pretty good.i was really surprised that it didn't sell out though,i don't recall every seeing empty vender spots like I did this time.


Actually it did sell out. I counted 7 empty tables. I was told 4 of them were sold to one guy from out of Bham that got ill and couldn't make it. The other guys were just no shows.

I saw plenty of the usual ammo. .223, 7.62x39, 308 etc.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm headed there today to check things out. I like going to shows I've not been to before -- just to compare to Pensacola, Milton, and FWB...


----------

